# How to Fly a breaded dragon abroad?



## Defratos (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi there guys and gals, I'm new to this forum so hello. I've got a 2 year old female bearded dragon and I'm moving abroad from the UK to Yemen and I don't want to get rid of her she's the cutest thing ever. 

I wanted to ask if anyone can give me some help/info/links whatever you can as to how/if I can take her with me? Flight time is around 7 hours and I know she'll love the weather there. Any help would be much appreciated, cheers.


----------



## nebski (Mar 26, 2007)

to be honest its not advised to fly them as they can die from stress. but good luck


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Dont think there would be a problem with dieing? as 1000's of reps are flown in to the UK....just my thought.

I would fone the airport and ask them myself.


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

snakelover said:


> Dont think there would be a problem with dieing? as 1000's of reps are flown in to the UK....just my thought.
> 
> I would fone the airport and ask them myself.


Leading on from that, don't pets have to go through a period of quarantine before moving into a new country. Well that's what happened with my friends cats and dogs when he was moving to Spain - they had to go into quarantine 6 months before they actually left.

And seeing as she's a beardie and counted as an "exotic pet", i'm sure something like that'll happen.


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

i know with cats and dogs and some rodents u get a petz passport from ur local vet this involves them doing a full check up and blood test and they make sure it has no infections or anything then u get like a passport saying it is safe to travel which the airport see's and u can then fly them over i would phone ur vets and ask : victory:


----------



## Smorf (Dec 19, 2007)

You need to phone and arrange it with the airline it's self. 

In the build up to your move you will need to start getting it used to it's carrier, short periods at first building up to longer ones with the carrier shut. Put some snacks in with it each time so that it starts to associate going in with snacks, eventualy it will look forward to going in. 

Make sure you lable the carrier good and proper, name, address, phone number etc and Harmless Reptile in big writing in perminent ink.

You will need special packing and insulation if it is going to be in the cargo hold. A few airlines will let you take it on the plane with you, but I wouldn't bank on it.

Put veg in with it. Feed before you leave and again when you get there.

Seven hour flight, it is going to be in it's carrier for about twelve hours in total then. Long ole time.

Check with Yemen that you can take it into the country.


----------



## Defratos (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow thanks for the quick replies. ok now if it's just a matter of convincing the Yemenia airways to let me take her on the plane with me then it won't be a problem, and Yemen law allows "anything" in so that won't be a problem either.

BUT Heathrow are pretty strict on pets and animals so I guess my best bet is to call them up and see what they recommend. 

Has anyone here flown a reptile to another country?


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

I know there is someone on this forum (can't remember who though, not a regular poster) who said she flies regularly with her snakes from EU (France I think) to UK every few months. 

This is something I've been meaning to look into because I might be have to do similar flying to Spain for months at a time then back again. Guessing it's easier with snakes though.

Bumpity bump anyway - perhaps she'll see this and come forward and answer.


----------



## ReptileObsession (Sep 20, 2006)

i dont know if this will help or not, but this is what ive heard, never looked into it myself.

the 6 month quarentine thing aplies to dog and cats, i think its different with exotic pets. my dad wanted to fly some macaw babies over from south africa and apparently they dont need quarentine. but that was many years ago (about 8/9 years).

also pet passports only apply to dogs and i think cats too, and covers the EU only. 

your best bet is to call the airport cargo i guess.

either way good luck! 

ella

PS: if worse comes to worse and you have to sell her, you have a willing customer here.


----------



## Defratos (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks once again for the help. I will be getting in contact with both Yemenia airways and Heathrow airport to find out what I need to do. I will keep you guys updated once I've hopefully sorted everything out, or if I need to give her up for adoption =(, hope not but if I do it'll be to one of you guys on the forum as I know how much you guys love your pets (just like me) =)


----------



## HalfOfZero (Feb 27, 2008)

Yup, it'll need quarentined, and it'll need loads of jags and vacinations etc... Muchos Grandos!!

I could be movin to Ibiza, Spain later this year with my gaffer n that, he was sayin how much it's costin for him to take his two dogs (Pride n joy! That's not their names tho lmao) over.... 

Yes it's usualy a stressful event, but as said, isn't that how most reptiles are imported? I think you can insure live stock to be transported. Best bet is to have a chat with someone from an airport or soemthin?


----------

